# Really scared..



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

I was scared if there was a chance for Ov.c, which was silly looking at it now later.

Thanks for the help! xx


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well that it responds at all to eating tends to indicate IBS and not Ovarian Cancer. Bloating with OC tends to be constantly similar and only gets worse as time goes on, it doesn't tend to vary over the day with meals.

Ovarian cance is extremely rare in someone who is 17, it usually is more a disease of women at middle age (like 40) and older. IBS commonly effects young adults and teens.

If you are depressed and anxious and no matter what the medical tests show you are still convinced every test must miss it and you just have to have cancer and there can't be any other explaination (which is thoughts the depression and anxiety use to keep you depressed and anxious) you might want to talk to a professional about that. They are often much worse for your well being than any disease of the body.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2013)

I see..

Anyway thanks so much for answering me !


----------



## Fodmaplover (Dec 23, 2013)

Get yourself to a gastroenterologist and they will check you out for ibs and rule out other tummy problems. I got a colonoscopy after five yrs of diarrhea and they did remove a precancerous polyp, and I was only thirty four. I am glad that I did not give up and went to doc after doc, if I had not, who knows how long I would have had that polyp. Now I have to have colonoscopies every three yrs but better safe than sorry. Ovarian cancer runs in families and is extremely rare, but talk about your worries to a doctor. And if you think it is ibs, do a food diary before any elimination diets, as I went gluten free before testing and now will never know if I am celiac as I am never going to eat gluten again just for the tests... Good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2013)

Ok i will do so


----------



## scottjynr (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi ya, try not to stress, do you burp a lot after eating too? Please read my post, it may help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2014)

Yup, stressing about it


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well stressing out over extremely rare outcomes is only going to make your symptoms a lot worse than if you could relax.

Ovarian cancer is not a disease teenagers get. So being so convinced that is the only option probably isn't doing your mental or physical health a lot of good.

Try eating a low fodmap diet, take some probiotics, eat small frequent meals as much as possible (as waiting too long to eat will make bloating worse).

Even if your ovaries were involved at your age you are looking at a cyst (which can be painful, but not cancerous). And besides they CHECKED your ovaries, there isn't anything there. So being stressed out over something that has already been checked really isn't good for you. If no medical test would ever ease your mind (because why would the scopes of the intestines ease your mind if checking your ovaries didn't do any good) you may need to talk to the doc about the anxiety and worry more than the physical issues. Stressing out all the time every day is really bad for your health in all areas, so learning to control that now will make you a lot healthier for years to come.

Do you do anything now for stress relief? Exercise (which isn't easy if you aren't feeling good) journaling, meditation, relaxation exercises, yoga, etc?

Are you eating enough to keep up your strength and have enough energy to move your limbs. If you don't eat you won't have energy, no matter what your age.

Have you done anything to injure your tailbone (any falls?) or had your lower back checked to make sure there are no injuries that could be causing the back pain.

You may need to be evaluatated for fibromyalgia if you are having a lot of muscle pain and fatigue.


----------

